# Officially in Love!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, guys/gals....I've always been a bolt action kinda guy, but I always had a wanting fer a lever gun (just 1). I didn't want a 30-30 so when I found a 1963 Marlin 336 in 35 REM at a good price I snatched it up! When it was shipped, they shipped it w/ the scope off it (it was on it when they pictured it) so I knew I had to sight it in. Got the scope (not sure what kind, seems like the same era fixed power no markings) mounted and went and threw some lead out this AM. I bought some ammo off a friend that were probably from the same era (had a $4.95 price sticker when new) in 200 grain. 

I have never shot a lever action, NEVER!!! I enjoyed the heck outta it!!! 1st 3 shots were from 25 yards just to be on target. 1st shot was about 7 from center, adjust then 3 from center, adjust and dead center..... Went back to 50 and let my son shoot off a few rounds and he was about 7-8 inches high. So then I took the rifle and shot 5 rounds w/out any more adjustments from 25. I think I'll leave it alone and was very very pleased, even w/ that scope!!! I didn't think I'd hunt w/ it too much but I may have just changed that!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

nothing like levers, especially if you've ever watched westerns! lol. I have a .336 in 30-30 and 444S in .444, missed a nice .35 to go between them a while back.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Good gun*

I had one for a few years and let my young son use it 13-14. He shot a few deer with it thru some brush that he should have never tried but somehow he always got the deer. It punches a big hole but doesn't blow up inside like a 308 or 243 would. If you keep you shots from mid way down on the deer you will probably get a good blood trail. Never lost one no matter where I hit them but sometimes it took a bit of tracking till they bled out. Enjoy.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*try the 45-70!*

I have the 30-30 Marlin and a 45-70 both lever action. Dropped a few deer with the 45-70. Right where they were shot.....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha, Logan wanted to keep the Docter Optic 3x9x40 on his Steyr instead of putting the 4x12x50 Meopta on it....soooooooo I put it on the 35 fer craps and giggles!!! We'll see how she shoots Tuesday prior to going to work!!! Over kill a bit....Gonna stretch her out to 200 to see how she does....ballistics say zero at 100 yards will put it 12 inches low at 200 yards!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a rifle that scope would love! In case it needs a new home.


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

I hunted with one for a few years when I was a teen. I actually killed a 8 pt in Camden when I was 16 at 285yrds with it! Lol nobody told me it was a 150 yrd gun haha.....it was the biggest deer I had seen at that time and I was at least gonna shoot at it, just held it up over its back and let it rip. Hit in in the neck it was drt. Blind luck


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> I have a rifle that scope would love! In case it needs a new home.


I think Logan will change his mind about the scope....my Docter Optic on his Steyr is 3x9x40 and the Meopta was on his BAR.... I think he'll change his mind during the season, but if I need to let her go, I'll let ya know!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Get you some of these, you can thank me later.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice rifle, used to have one, regret getting rid of it, it was my fav hog gun and put a pile of deer on the ground too !


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

DLo said:


> Get you some of these, you can thank me later.


i wanna try some of that in my .444, saw it at Academy


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

The 336 in 35 is a great cal., it was my first deer gun, I have more levers than bolt gun's, some gun's don't like the gummies and some do I have a 1982 that hates them and a 1950's with Ballard rifling the loved them. My 35 will print the speer 180 FN [reloads]around 5" low at 200 yrds. my groups start to open up to about 2 1/2"- 3". Good luck with it they are great hog/deer guns.


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Jason, is that one of the air rifles you been wanting?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

tigerbait said:


> Jason, is that one of the air rifles you been wanting?


Hahaha no air rifle's fer me....Ifin it don't go KABOOM, me don't spend money on it!!!  hahaah:thumbsup:


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

I also have an old 336 in 35 rem. Shot a doe @ 100yrds in the head, there was brains 16ft behind her in yhe saplings. Its a hell of a gun. I also have an old win model 94 in 30-30 and another 336 in 30-30. I love my levers like bolt actions. I want a henry now in 22wmr. Something about a lever gun....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

smokin berlinet said:


> I also have an old 336 in 35 rem. Shot a doe @ 100yrds in the head, there was brains 16ft behind her in yhe saplings. Its a hell of a gun. I also have an old win model 94 in 30-30 and another 336 in 30-30. I love my levers like bolt actions. I want a henry now in 22wmr. Something about a lever gun....



A 17 HMR in a lever would be a nice fit!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Jason said:


> A 17 HMR in a lever would be a nice fit!!!:thumbsup:


Your right! But i already have a 17hmr bolt gun. Shoots great. Wind is its worst enemy. I devasted jack rabbits with it. Still cheap to shoot too!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

kiefersdad said:


> I have the 30-30 Marlin and a 45-70 both lever action. Dropped a few deer with the 45-70. Right where they were shot.....


I have a Marlin 45-70 too. Sure Would like to try it out on a hog.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DLo said:


> Get you some of these, you can thank me later.


I have a box of them ready fer hunting season!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sure said:


> i wanna try some of that in my .444, saw it at Academy


They are bada$$! That's all we use during our "primitive weapon" season and they are impressive!


----------



## Bayfisher95 (Dec 20, 2010)

*35*

glad to see the 35 getting some love. It sucks that such a versatile hard hitting caliber never got the attention from the mainstream that it deserved. I looked for a 336 in 35rem for several years before i finally walked up on a deal last year at a gun show in GA. Havent been able to put many rounds down the barrel but it is an awesome gun. Im impressed with it enough to be on the hunt for a bolt action 35 whelen now.

Does anybody have any 35rem brass? Stuff is pretty hard to find. Ive got a box of hornady 200gr soft points and all the other components to throw some together if i can get some brass. let me know


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

One more for Hornady Leverlution ctgs. My H&R links rds with them at 100yd. They're of the highest quality. Dead on at 100 makes 2 or 3" low at 200. 45-70s were mainly 350-500 grain bullets back in the day.... like before Sealarks parents met, but the 325gr is tolerable and very accurate. I'm sure they're doing the same for the 35 rem..


----------

